# Game #27 (12/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ New Jersey Nets



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

blah i hate delay of games! it's gonna be halfway into the 2nd quarter by the time the game starts.. so tempted to check the score, but that'll ruin it all for me. damnit!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bigs playing well so far. Kobe passing not feeling well. RJ of course being guarded by Walton is wearing us out other than that we're okay.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What's the score? My yahoo score tracker is stuck. :dead:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

38-33...lakers lookin good


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

noooooo dont spoil it.

damn, im not coming back to this thread. gonna learn to be patient and not check the current score.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> noooooo dont spoil it.
> 
> damn, im not coming back to this thread. gonna learn to be patient and not check the current score.


sorry brosef..some of us with league pass got it live:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god vince carter is a huge ballhog ive never really noticed that...hes taken 13 shots already


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> sorry brosef..some of us with league pass got it live:biggrin:


oh damn you. btw, is it joel and stu on nba tv?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Turn overs are killing the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is Luke Walton a bad defensive players. It seems like he gets lit everytime. He got lit by Bowen, Jamison, and Jefferson today.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Is Luke Walton a bad defensive players. It seems like he gets lit everytime. He got lit by Bowen, Jamison, and Jefferson today.


Yes, he isn't a defender. That is the only thing his game lacks, which is why Lakers still need a true PF. 

Luke is a good complimentary player.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

98-92 Lakers

42.9 sec left in the 4th qtr.

Kobe spreading the ball nicely.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers win! 99-95


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow we survived. Gotta love it. 

We are possibly better than I thought. Kobe playing sluggishly because of illness and we still win. Very deep club. 

The 2 headed center giving us a good game with 18 and 8 combined. We can keep the 2 head working and get Vlad going its gonna be fine until Odom gets back. 

Cookie with the double dub. 

Naysayers talking about us not winning on the road take that. 

Now the Bulls game is really irritating me because we should have won it. If PJ plays Cook. 

That realy sucks.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> god vince carter is a huge ballhog ive never really noticed that...hes taken 13 shots already


Yep, just like Kobe was last season. I rather see him attempt 18-20 shots per game on good %. Though, it felt good seeing him torch Kobe through 3 quarters. :clap2:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Yep, just like Kobe was last season. I rather see him attempt 18-20 shots per game on good %. Though, it felt good seeing him torch Kobe through 3 quarters. :clap2:


I wouldn't call 13-30, 1-8 , for 33 point a torching. It shows that even though Kobe was not feeling well, Kobe guarded him well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Yep, just like Kobe was last season. I rather see him attempt 18-20 shots per game on good %. Though, it felt good seeing him torch Kobe through 3 quarters. :clap2:


difference is kobe being a ballhog can carry the laker team, vince being so can't do it for the nets.

i don't think vince is a selfish dude or anything, i think he's just shooting a lot because new jersey's offense is so bad in the halfcourt set.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Carter was open on many many of his shots. He missed at least 8 open looks. Kobe didn't play good D on him, if he did Carter wouldn't have attempted too many shots. Give Lakers credit, they are as good as their record states. But the nets aren't as bad as their record.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> difference is kobe being a ballhog can carry the laker team, vince being so can't do it for the nets.
> 
> i don't think vince is a selfish dude or anything, i think he's just shooting a lot because new jersey's offense is so bad in the halfcourt set.


You would think that wuth Jkidd the master playmaker they would be better in the half court. 

Kobe takes bad shots at times but at least he looks to be on balance when he releases them, I'd say Kobe takes shots at the wrong time. VC just jacks up wild off balance attemtps. 

I agree VC isn't a selfish player he just doesn't handle pressure that well and he knows when they struggle as a team he has to do something.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

arhie said:


> Carter was open on many many of his shots. He missed at least 8 open looks. Kobe didn't play good D on him, if he did Carter wouldn't have attempted too many shots. Give Lakers credit, they are as good as their record states. But the nets aren't as bad as their record.


I disagree the nets are as bad as their record states. 

2/3rds of their best players have shaky jumpers, Jkidd, and RJ and VC gets jumper happy too often, with no inside game that equals bad club.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldn't think jason kidd would be better in the halfcourt. if anything he's better on the break. 

maybe if he had a better shot, or finish by avoiding bigs like nash/parker.. then he'd possibly better in the halfcourt.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i wouldn't think jason kidd would be better in the halfcourt. if anything he's better on the break.
> 
> maybe if he had a better shot, or finished around the basket like steve nash.. then he'd possibly better in the halfcourt.


I agree but people slobber over Jkidd's play making ability when in fact as you said he struggles mightly in the half court.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm i never said he struggles in the halfcourt. i was more like implying that he's not that great in the halfcourt, but he's still a great player. he's just not the best PG in the game. steve nash is.

LOL the delay telecast was hilarious.. they showed the 2nd to last play where kobe missed the 3, then went to time out. 3 minutes later, they show the same play again and go to another commercial break. then they don't show what happens after that timeout. hahahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

good game to give the lakers a momentum going for the christmas game. so far so good in this road trip. 2-1, and going for 3-1!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I wouldn't call 13-30, 1-8 , for 33 point a torching. It shows that even though Kobe was not feeling well, Kobe guarded him well.


So how do you explain 31 points through 3 quarters, and thats when Kobe was guarding him? no point to make excuses, Kobe got torched.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

afobisme said:


> LOL the delay telecast was hilarious.. they showed the 2nd to last play where kobe missed the 3, then went to time out. 3 minutes later, they show the same play again and go to another commercial break. then they don't show what happens after that timeout. hahahahahhahahahahhaha


lol i know! i was thinking "wtf total deja vu"


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> So how do you explain 31 points through 3 quarters, and thats when Kobe was guarding him? no point to make excuses, Kobe got torched.


31 points in 3 quarters in nothing.
Kobe scored 30 points in one quarter twice, 
62 points in three quaters once
more than 50 points in 3 quarters more than twice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I tried so hard not to come to the boards because the game was delayed and I didn't want it to be spoiled...nice win for them. Kobe with 11 assists is great to see.

The bench is playing great right now, especially starting the 4th quarter, allowing some of the starters (especially Kobe) to get rest. They deserve a ton of credit for the Lakers' last two victories.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Theonee said:


> 31 points in 3 quarters in nothing.
> Kobe scored 30 points in one quarter twice,
> 62 points in three quaters once
> more than 50 points in 3 quarters more than twice.


I wasn't talking about accomplishement there. Obviously, Kobe has accomplished more impressive stuff than Vince, and for the record he IS the better player.

But....why downplay the fact that he got torched by Carter through 3 quarters tonight? it's not hard of a task to admit instead of making up excuses.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> So how do you explain 31 points through 3 quarters, and thats when Kobe was guarding him? no point to make excuses, Kobe got torched.


i don't think im being bias here when i say that he didn't torch kobe up. he got 33 points for the game on what, 30 shots? most nba players can take 30 shots and put up 30 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No sense in detracting from Carter's performance. We won. HELL YEAH.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I wasn't talking about accomplishement there. Obviously, Kobe has accomplished more impressive stuff than Vince, and for the record he IS the better player.
> 
> But....why downplay the fact that he got torched by Carter through 3 quarters tonight? it's not hard of a task to admit instead of making up excuses.


I was just defining torched.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No sense in detracting from Carter's performance. We won. HELL YEAH.


Its funny how Vince is outplaying Kobe this season offensively but the bright side is the Lakers are winning it all this year.:yay:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> hm i never said he struggles in the halfcourt. i was more like implying that he's not that great in the halfcourt, but he's still a great player. he's just not the best PG in the game. steve nash is.
> 
> LOL the delay telecast was hilarious.. they showed the 2nd to last play where kobe missed the 3, then went to time out. 3 minutes later, they show the same play again and go to another commercial break. then they don't show what happens after that timeout. hahahahahhahahahahhaha


Will not let yourself agree with me. lol

Jkidd does struggle in the halfcourt. The nets as a team do and he's at the helm of it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Neither played great games. Kobe just did enough for us to get a win. Kobe can get lit up occasionally but he didnt in this one. VC stalled and the lakers got another road win.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i don't think im being bias here when i say that he didn't torch kobe up. he got 33 points for the game on what, 30 shots? most nba players can take 30 shots and put up 30 points.


And I made sure saying he did it through 3 quarters when he was shooting 12-24 --- 31 points, thats torching.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Its funny how Vince is outplaying Kobe this season offensively but the bright side is the Lakers are winning it all this year.:yay:


both offensively and defensively, but yah its funny last year Kobe outplayed Vince but NETS got the wins. strange really.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sweeet, the suns lost and we're now only 2 losses behind the suns.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Vince kinda torched Kobe.

But what I thought was a lil funny is that Vince's "torching" was less points than what Kobe averaged last season. And Kobe did it on less than 30 shots.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats one difference between Carter and guys like Kobe, Mike, AI, and Wade. His PPS is much lower than those guys. If Vince gets his PPS to 1.3 pps he will be on the level of Kobe. Hes not too far away. Kobe is not that much better, but he is better. ANd Vince is my favorite player. He got outplayed when it mattered most, in the fourth. Nets choked just like they did all year. I'm choked.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i just noticed that andrew is averaging 1.4 blocks per game with only 18 mpg... that's almost 3 blocks if he's getting 37 or so minutes.. crazy!

he might be the best blocker in the game in a few seasons. i don't think it's too much to ask for 15/10/3, so he's gonna be pretty good. damn, he's got so much upside.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i just noticed that andrew is averaging 1.4 blocks per game with only 18 mpg... that's almost 3 blocks if he's getting 37 or so minutes.. crazy!
> 
> he might be the best blocker in the game in a few seasons. i don't think it's too much to ask for 15/10/3, so he's gonna be pretty good. damn, he's got so much upside.


Bynum's defense has some problems<- Huge Understatement. Bynum just does not have the basketball I.Q. to rotate on the perimeter or when to and when not to double team. It's not lazyness (Like Shaq), he really looks confused and indecisive on rotation D. Bynum is also (surprisingly) *still* *WEAK!* He NEEDS to increase his strength so he can keep other centers out of the paint (something that Kwame does effortlessly) and to not to always rely on his arm length to play defense - why do you think he gets called for fouls a lot of times? Bynum has great hands but his balance is very suspect during rebounds. He also needs stop complaining about every call......Oh No he starting to look like another Chris Mihm!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no way bynum looks like a chris mihm.

i agree he is weak and gets pounded in the post though.. and yeah his perimeter defense isn't all that great. hopefully it will improve though.

seems like you're sort of down on him, but he's learned decently fast.

him not having the bbal IQ is kinda misguided... more like he doesn't have the basketball experience.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> LOL the delay telecast was hilarious.. they showed the 2nd to last play where kobe missed the 3, then went to time out. 3 minutes later, they show the same play again and go to another commercial break. then they don't show what happens after that timeout. hahahahahhahahahahhaha


Yeah man I was like LOL WTF?! They go to a Nets time out with Kobe glaring at someone. 

Then they show it again. 

Then they show an empty arena: "And your final score is..." Huh?!


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

good win


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> both offensively and defensively, but yah its funny last year Kobe outplayed Vince but NETS got the wins. strange really.


Nah VC isn't outplaying Kobe this season. Thats just not accurate. Kobe is doing what the team needs. he scores when neccessary and passes when neccesary.

Kobe has already when needed had 3 games far better than VC could think of having so far this season. Tha shows me that Kobe is playing well and shooting it pretty well. 

Defensively Kobe has been okay. Got lit up only once really against Redd but that happens. Arenas lit up our pg's mostly. Kobe has been solid especially once his knee got healthy before that he was playing bad defense. 

Kobe has been better than Vc his whole career basically.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

arhie said:


> Thats one difference between Carter and guys like Kobe, Mike, AI, and Wade. His PPS is much lower than those guys. If Vince gets his PPS to 1.3 pps he will be on the level of Kobe. Hes not too far away. Kobe is not that much better, but he is better. ANd Vince is my favorite player. He got outplayed when it mattered most, in the fourth. Nets choked just like they did all year. I'm choked.


I think the gap between Kobe and VC is quite wide. Kobe is a much better player not slightly better. I think it has to do with mental strength and physcial toughness really. 

On raw talent they're close but from a bball IQ standpoint, and a toughness and taking over a game standpoint Kobe is far better. 

Plus defensively and ball handiling wise Kobe has an edge.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Krstic tore his ACL...out for the year...yikes...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn that sucks for the Nets. Who would've thought after the way they ended last season?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Its funny how Vince is outplaying Kobe this season offensively but the bright side is the Lakers are winning it all this year.:yay:


How is Vince outplaying Kobe this season? Kobe is averaging more PPG, has more assists per game, and is shooting a better percentage.

Also keep in mind Bryant's PPG would also be up higher most likely, but due to his injury, he had a slow start at beginning of the season in that department.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal, you back? Man, I missed your game threads.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll try and get them going soon, still working on something, with is delaying me from doing game threads.

Also need to redo the layout a tad, white looks wrong with these ugly colors on board now. =P


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Take your time, you do the best job of anyone here.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> How is Vince outplaying Kobe this season? Kobe is averaging more PPG, has more assists per game, and is shooting a better percentage.
> 
> Also keep in mind Bryant's PPG would also be up higher most likely, but due to his injury, he had a slow start at beginning of the season in that department.




I dont know why you reached out and went there, but that was in reference to point production between Kobe and Vince's season match-up this season.


edit: just confirmed their stats.

Carter 27 ppg 43% FG
Kobe 20 ppg 32% FG

LA 2-0 against NJ.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

wrong thread lol.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I dont know why you reached out and went there, but that was in reference to point production between Kobe and Vince's season match-up this season.
> 
> 
> edit: just confirmed their stats.
> ...


Well it sounded like you were reffering to the season in general, not the matchup.


----------

